# مشروع تخرج مهندسين قسم كهرباء قوى : التحكم في تربينات الرياح المولده للكهرباء



## tarekmm2000 (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا , 

هذه المشراكة الغرض منها إني ارفع كتاب مشروع تخرج زملائي الطلبة الذين اجتهدوا في عمله وأنا كنت مساعدا لهم فيه. 

إن شاء الله برفعه هذه الايام وإن شاء الله يكون في اسفادة كبيرة لكم


----------



## ghghost (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور
ارجو ارفاق ملف الماتلاب للتحكم في تربينات الرياح المولده للكهرباء
simulation par matlab


----------



## mohamed bargathy (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور
تبعث لى نسخت من هذا المشروع


----------



## nody2 (12 يوليو 2010)

اريد معلومات عن قسم كهرباء القوى عن الدراسه ومجال العمل


----------



## أنس خشفة (14 يوليو 2010)

شكراً بك وأنا بإنتظار أن ترفع الملف


----------



## hammer shot (24 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا يا باش مهندس . اني هذه الايام اجتهد بدراسة توربينات الرياح واكيد راح استفاد من هذا المشروع ؟جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engdoly (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجومن حضرتك ان ترسل لى كتاب مشروع التخرج لانى اريد مشروع تخرجى ان يكون عن طاقه الرياح واريد الاستفاده من مشروع سيادتكم وشكرا

(يرجى عدم ذكر أي وسيلة اتصال )


----------



## Robinio (5 أكتوبر 2010)

وين المشروع جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## Robinio (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت لو تكرمت ترسللي نسخة من هذا المشروع ولك عظيم الشكر والإمتنان....
هذا إيميلي:
[email protected]


----------



## الباتل1 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بدون تعليق


----------



## م.م فادي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بانتظارك اخي الكريم


----------



## tamb20 (2 مارس 2011)

tarekmm2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ,
> 
> هذه المشراكة الغرض منها إني ارفع كتاب مشروع تخرج زملائي الطلبة الذين اجتهدوا في عمله وأنا كنت مساعدا لهم فيه.
> 
> إن شاء الله برفعه هذه الايام وإن شاء الله يكون في اسفادة كبيرة لكم





بإنتظار المجهودات الرائعة مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق​:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## hady habib (2 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه


يالهوي انتوا لسه مستنين هههههههههههههه

ده فات سنه كامله وانتوا لسه مستنين ههههههههههه


----------



## eng_nehad (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
وبانتظار الرفع
مشكور​


----------



## mohammad bahrm (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اين الموضوع


----------

